

HN Alternatives: Where do you get your news & discussion? - danw

Apart from this site, where do you find interesting news &#38; articles? And where do you go to discuss them?
======
drenei
Finding articles depends on the subject:

\- I used to subscribe to a bunch of digg feeds, but over the past while have
found digg better to skim over when I have a few moments (the noise is too
much for my greader!)

\- For politics I'm on <http://memeorandum.com> regularly along with bbc,
nytimes, wsj & wpost. So far, the combination gives me enough view points from
enough angles. I've paid some attention to <http://commondreams.org> \- it has
some great articles, but I need to get into it more.

\- I also subscribe to a bunch of blogs in different subjects (some of the
top: lifehacker, daring fireball, seth godin, techcrunch) both for the
original content as well as the links to the rest of the web.

\- And then to top that all off I'm spending more and more time on HN and I
subscribe to the delicious hotlist feed.

As far as discussions go:

\- I tend to discuss on the sites I'm on, if I feel my comment will help the
discussion AND the discussion is valuable. Its mostly some blogs, and HN that
I talk/comment on.

\- A lot of discussions happen with people I know, via email or facebook or in
person.

------
danw
(Answering myself to start, hope you find these resources interesting)

    
    
      * http://givemesomethingtoread.com/
      * Twitter - Friends share links that I like
      * Tumblr - As Twitter
    

The trouble however is discussing these links. Posting to news.yc doesn't
always get upvoted, and when it does there isn't always interesting discussion
and debate. Are there any alternatives?

~~~
unalone
On the Tumblr IRC a month ago, one of the Tumblr founders hinted very strongly
that I shouldn't make a forum for Tumblr users, because I wouldn't be able to
compete with a core built-in forum system. I'm hoping that something comes of
that. Since Givemesomethingtoread is run by that same founder, it would
potentially be able to use the same forum system.

------
rscott
I don't usually discuss real news on the internet, just with friends and
family. I read digg occasionally, used to be really into it but it's just
become infantile. I occassionally follow a link on Twitter, and get my news
from Google News.

I get my tech news from TechCrunch, GigaOm, AllThingsD, AlleyInsider,
Mashable, Gizmodo, and Engadget.

------
myav
I'm interested mostly in programming news, so my list is pretty small (sites
are listed in order of my preference):

1\. news.ycombinator.com. The first news site to note is that one I was
reading when saw this thread. 2\. reddit.com 3\. stackoverflow.com - Yeah, it
isn't news site. I've mentioned it, because it can be used to find out
comments to somewhat appeared by virtue of news. 4\. dzone.com - It looks like
nobody wants to discuss news on this site. Anyway, there are lots of useful
links.

I'm going to extend this list by adding interesting sites which were mentioned
anywhere with those ones.

------
jamesbritt
<http://www.aldaily.com> is quite good. No discussions, but plenty of diverse
links about art, literature, and general cultural observations.

